# Two new pups in town



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Friend of mine just got himself these two lovely little girls, Ruby and Lily.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are Gorgeous!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not a big terrier fan, but i have to say i really quite like them two!!

My Ruby has the red collar and the pink one as a spare, so good collar choice!:thumbup:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

absalotly gorgeous and so much fun


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww cute :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww! Two bundles of mischief there, and no mistake  They are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwww there beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what great pictures, they are just gorgeous pups, :thumbup:_


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

The picture quality is amazing and as for the pups they are just beautiful!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww they are some cuties :thumbup:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic pics....


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the likes and comments folk.

Here's a couple more of my friends lab!


----------

